# RAF Base at Ludford Magna, UK



## Scipio (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm looking for any information about the RAF Bomber Command's base at Ludford Magna, Lincolnshire, UK. I've done a little research with only minimal results. I'm looking for bomber operations by 101 Squadron during WWII. Appreciate any help....thanks....Scipio


----------



## Mens Agitat Molem (Jul 8, 2008)

Scipio

Not sure if you've had any more success. I am searching for info about Ludford Magna myself. I'm new to this site but will post here the links I've so far found - no doubt someone will tell me if I go wrong!

RAF Brize Norton - 101 Squadron - this is an official RAF site.

RAF Ludford Magna world war 2 - found this site quite complicated, but persevere ...

BBC - WW2 People's War - Royal Air Force Category - this is a link to the BBC television history archives and you might well find some stories about Ludford Magna there. I did a search and this came up. 

Are you looking at this base for a specific reason? My search is because my great uncle flew Lancaster DV 276 SR-R on the night of 30/31 March 1944. He and his 8-man crew were shot down close to Munich. I've been able to find out a lot about him and the operation (the last raid to Nuremberg on the night of 30/31 March 1944) and would be happy to pass on the links to sites I've found helpful.

I'm going to spend more time looking round this site and will come back to post my own info and questions about 101 Squadron, Ludford Magna, WW2 and ABC Lancaster bombers ...

Liz


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 10, 2008)

RAF Ludford Magna Opened: Jun 1943

Establishment of 14 Base: 16 Dec 1943, satellites at RAF Faldingworth and RAF Wickenby)

Closed: 25 Oct 1945 (parenting to RAF Binbrook)

Polish transit camp until spring 1956

Re-opened: 1958

Closed: May 1963

Sold off: Oct 1965

Airfield code: LM

Squadrons based here: 

101 Sqn :: 15 Jun 1943 - 1 Oct 1945

Station Flight :: - 1944 - 

3 Flt, 2706 Sqn RAF Regt :: Jun 1943 - Nov 1943

2702 Sqn RAF Regt :: Nov 1943 - ??

104 (SM) Sqn :: 22 Jul 1959 - 24 May 1963

RAF Ludford Magna was sited immediately to the south of the twin villages of Ludford Parva and Ludford Magna. With concrete runways authorised for the site in Dec 1940, construction on the airfield, covering 600 acres, began in 1942 and was completed in 90 days. Ludford Magna was never intended to be a permanent RAF station and was therefore dominated by Nissen huts and the few permanent buildings which included up to 6 T2 and one B1 hangars. When the airfield opened in June it was the highest bomber airfield in England, at height of 428ft above sea level. Due to the slope on the site, the the main runway was constructed north-south instead of the more conventional north-east south-west orientation. The airfield lighting was MkII.

101 Sqn arrived on 15 Jun 1943 and commenced offensive bombing operations with a part in a raid on Krefeld on 21 Jun. On 25 Jun, 233 MU at RAF Market Stainton became a subsidiary unit of Ludford Magna. During the same period 3 Flt, 2706 Sqn RAF Regt was posted to Ludford Magna for airfield defence. In Nov 1943 the Station prepared to receive a second flying squadron, 576 Sqn, the nucleus to be formed from 4 crews of 101 Sqn and other crews from 103 Sqn at Elsham Wolds. In the event the atrocious mud and limited infrastructure at Ludford Magna led 576 Sqn to be formed at RAF Elsham Wolds. The other flying unit to be located here was the Station Flight, equipped with at least one Oxford.

At the end of Oct 1943 beam approach equipment had been installed and was tested but found to be not up to standard. The station was later further enhanced with FIDO for fog dispersal, being the first airfield in 1 Group and one of the handful of RAF bases to be equipped. Prevailing muddy conditions led to the nickname of 'Mudford Magna'.

RAF Ludford Magna became 14 Base HQ on 16 Dec 1943 and had satellite airfields at RAF Wickenby and RAF Faldingworth. However the Base was somewhat below power from its creation until Apr 1944 as Ludford Magna had only one sqn and Faldingworth had only a HCU! 101 Sqn became somewhat of a specialist squadron in Electronic Warfare in both jamming and location. View the 101 Sqn history for full details.

The first bomber attack against Ludford Magna took place on 4 Mar 1945, damage being restricted to a small crater and some canon fire. Soon thereafter the post VE-day drawdown began to effect the Station and in Sep 1945 an advance party of the 101 Sqn left for RAF Binbrook, the remainder following shortly thereafter. This inevitably brought about the disbandment of the flying support units and of 14 Base HQ on 25 Oct 1945. Administrative control and parenting of the Station passed to RAF Binbrook. The Stn was briefly used as a major transit camp for up to 700 Polish refugees until around 1948 while the land was transfered to the Ministry of Agriculture for disposal. Thereafter a dwindling core of around 40 families remained beyond Sep 1955, probably leaving by Apr 1956.

RAF Ludford Magna was selected as home to 104(SM) Sqn with its three Thor IRBM launchers in a new role. From 1959 to 1963 each missile was armed with a one-megaton nuclear warhead, controlled by the US Air Force under so-called dual-key arrangements. RAF Hemswell was the headquarters for the 5 Lincolnshire dispersal sites at RAF Hemswell, RAF Bardney, RAF Caistor, RAF Coleby Grange and RAF Ludford Magna. However with only 54 personnel assigned to Ludford Magna the site was quite austere location compared to its wartime role. The Thor force disbanded on 15 Mar 1963 and 104 (SM) Sqn disbanded 10 days later.

With the end of the Thor force the buildings and disposable assets at Ludford Magna were disposed of in public auction from 20-22 Jul 1964. The military association with Ludford Magna ended on 19 Oct 1965 as the remaining 505 acres were sold to farming companies.

Most of the operating surfaces were broken up during the 1970s but the Thor silos have proved more resilient.

RAF Ludford Magna and 101 Sqn are now commemorated in a memorial stone on the A631 in Ludford Magna village.


----------



## AVRoe (Jul 10, 2008)

101 Squadron Royal Air Force
Mens agitat molem - 'Mind over matter' Formed: 12 Jul 1917, South Farnborough

Disbanded: Dec 1919

Reformed: Mar 1928, Bircham Newton

Disbanded: 1 Feb 1957

Reformed: 15 Oct 1957

Disbanded: Aug 1982

Reformed: May 1984

Squadron was based at:

Farnborough :: Jul 1917 - 

RAF Filton :: >Nov 1918 - Dec 1919

RAF Bircham Newton :: Mar 1928 - 1930

RAF Andover :: 1930 - Dec 1934

RAF Bicester :: Dec 1934

RAF West Raynham :: 1939

RAF Holme-on-Spalding :: ?? - 15 Jun 1943

RAF Ludford Magna :: 15 Jun 1943 - 1 Oct 1945

RAF Binbrook :: 1 Oct 1945 - 1 Feb 1957

RAF Finningley :: Oct 1957 - 1961

RAF Scampton :: 1961 - 1982

RAF Brize Norton :: 1984 - 

Squadron code: SR, MW

Aircaft operated:

FE2b :: Jul 1917 - Dec 1919

DH9A :: Mar 1928 - <1930

Sidestrand :: <1930 - 1935

Overstrand :: 1935 - 1939

Blenheim MkIV :: 1939 - 1942

Wellington MkIII :: 1942 - mid-1942

Lancaster Mk I, Mk III :: Mid-1942 - 1945

Lincoln :: 1945 - 

Washington B MkI ::

Canberra B2 :: Jun 1951 - Feb 1957

Vulcan B1A, B2 :: Oct 1957 - 1968

Vulcan B2 :: 1968 - 1982

VC-10 K3/K4:: May 1984 - 

101 Squadron formed on 12 Jul 1917 at South Farnborough and was immediately deployed to France, equipped with FE2 as the RFC's second specialised night bomber role sqn. Its principal targets were communications and aerodromes in Northern France and Belgium. Occasional deception strafing was conducted to cover the noise of armour and troops massing for offensives. The Sqn was reduced to cadre strength in Mar 1919 and disbanded in Dec 1919.

In Mar 1928 101 Sqn reformed at Bircham Newton with Sidestrand in a day-bomber role, re-equipping to Overstrand in 1935. The first aircraft to have power-operated movable gun turrets, they are commemorated in the Squadron crest where a lion, representing the Squadron’s fighting spirit, is seen emerging from a castellated turret; the motto ‘Mens Agitat Molem’ means ‘Mind Over Matter’.

In 1939 it re-equipped to Blenheim IV, becoming part of Bomber Command's medium-bomber force in Nov 1941 with Wellington. These were replaced 18 months later by Lancaster as the Sqn moved to become the sole sqn resident at newly-opened RAF Ludford Magna. At this point the Sqn specialised in a variety of Electronic Warfare roles. The first of these was the Monica active RDF system, fit in Jul 1943. This was followed by the passive Boozer radar warning receiver in Aug 1943. In Oct 1943 the airborne VHF comms jammer known as ABC (Airborne Cigar) was used on operations against Stuttgart. 101 Sqn's ABC-equipped Lancaster provided a crucial offensive electronic warfare capability to Bomber Command during strategic bombing operations. 101 Sqn was directed by HQ to have 10 ABC aircraft available on each day bombing ops were to take place. The intensity of ABC operations continued until Oct 1944 when Command informed 14 Base HQ at Ludford Magna that no more ABC equipment would be supplied to 101 Sqn as the Electronic Countermeasure mission was handed over to 100 Gp. However 100 Gp was overtasked and 101 Sqn continued to fly ABC missions up to Apr 1945. The Sqn flew just under 2500 ABC missions during World War II.

On 25 Nov 1943 4 experienced crews transfered from 101 Sqn to form the new 576 Sqn's A Flight, with additional new crews coming straight from Heavy Conversion Unit. 101 Sqn was the key contributing sqn in the Nuremburg Raid on 30 Mar 1944, supplying 26 of the total 795 bombers. However it was also to suffer the most losses, losting 7 Lancaster. The ABC specialisation meant that 101 Sqn crews were often called on to support other Groups' raids. 101 Sqn's specialist EW role meant that it concluded the war with the highest casualty rate of any of the flying squadrons.

In the closing stages of the war 101 Sqn supported Ops MANNA and EXODUS, like many other Lincolnshire-based sqns. MANNA was food drops to the residents of the Netherlands, whilst EXODUS was the repatriation of Prisoners of War from Europe to the UK, up to 4 Jun 1945.

In Sep 1945 an advance party of the Sqn left for RAF Binbrook and the remainder followed shortly thereafter.

101 Sqn was the first front-line Canberra bomber sqn, equipping in Jun 1951, and was the first to put the jet into combat in Malaya and Suez, shortly before disbandment in 1957. It reformed with the Vulcan B1 bomber at Finningley 1957, moving to RAF Scampton in 1961, was the last sqn to convert to the B2 before disbandment in 1982 after Op CORPORATE, reforming as a VC-10 Sqn in May 1984.


----------



## Q Queenie (Aug 21, 2008)

Just found the site - our next door neighbour, a bomber pilot on Lancasters, was based at Ludford Magna and was on the Nuremburg raid in March 44. His squdron lost 54 men that night. His abiding memory of the airfield is the mud and the cold - apparently it was nicknamed Mudford Magna. Picture Post, the news magazine, did a whole feature article on the place - he remembers the photographers coming down. It would be interesting to find a copy...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Q Queenie Scipio. The following books might help you with 101 Sqn and Ludford Magna, especially the last one listed, which is a comprehensive account of 101 Sqn. throughout WWII. I,ve just pulled them off my library shelves to double check, and I think you'll find some interesting pics and stories in all three. I drove past Ludford about 18 months ago, but couldn't get close to see much, as what was the main entrance was a private area for industry. 
Anyhow, the books, as far as I am aware, are still available. Don't be put off by the publication dates, as the last on the list I only got about 10 years ago when re-published. If you have any problems locating them, let me know and I'll check a couple of places I know that will probably have them.
1) Lancaster at War, by Mike Garbett Brian Goulding, 1971 1983, Ian Allan, ISBN 0 7110 0225 8
2) Lancaster at War 2, Garbett/Goulding, 1979, third impression 1981, Ian Allan, ISBN 0 7110 0966 X
3) Bomber Squadron at War, AndrewBrooks,1983, Ian Allan, ISBN 0 7110 1279 2.
Hope this info useful, good luck!


----------



## Mens Agitat Molem (Sep 9, 2008)

Since my last post, I've done quite a bit of searching and have been interested to read the posts here. My mum's uncle flew in SR-R (DV276) which was one of the 7 planes lost from 101 on the night of the Nuremberg raid. Allan Henry Ross was on his 20th operation that night and was shot down and killed with the rest of his crew (pilot was John Batten-Smith). Five of the crew were Scottish and they flew all 20 missions together. The only change being when the special ops men changed. 

I have read several books over the last few months (and plan to try to get hold of some of the ones recommended here), since beginning my search for information about the squadron and the men who flew with it in WW2. Most of the survivors will now be well into their eighties and although I would like to try to track down anyone who might have known Allan or his crew, I've resigned myself to the prospect of that being very unlikely. I was interested to see that Queenie's neighbour flew from Ludford and would have been there at the same time as my mum's uncle. 

I've managed to track down a few old family photos of Allan Ross, but since his two brothers both died (one in 1941) and the other in the 1960s, my mum is his only surviving relative (other than my sister and me). I know that he did his training in Canada (he visited other family there), but am awaiting his service records to find out exactly where he trained. He joined 101 from 1656 Heavy Conversion Unit at the end of September/first of October 1943. 

I searched extensively on the web and couldn't find any site with information about 101, but did find an excellent one for 156 Squadron. So, with some serious (!!) technical help and advice from someone involved with 156 Squadron, I've decided to transcribe the ORBs for 101 and to put them on the web. [Robin is the technical adviser, and I'm being helped by Leslie with some of the input, and both of them have connections to 101]. This is likely to take some considerable time to complete, but I wanted to do something concrete to try to make it easier for people to find information about 101 Squadron during WW2. It seems like a small effort in comparison to that made by the men in bomber command. 

Liz


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Liz, if you can't find the books I mentioned in my last reply, ley me know. I am prepared to loan them to you, on the proviso, of course, that I get them back eventually!
AsI am only in Cheshire, it's not a major problem sending them by surface mail. If this is of interest, send me a PM and I'll give you my details etc. 
Regards, Terry.


----------



## VENUS (Nov 26, 2008)

I’m writing from Australia in the hope that someone has access to 101 Squadron ORB’s that may assist in the building of a family record of my late father’s war service.

Dad, H. J. (Jack) Williams RAAF, was a Mid Upper Gunner who completed 30 missions in Laurie McKenna’s SR-V (Venus) LL779. This ABC Lancaster was later shot down in Holland killing a Canadian crew.

So far getting details on the secret squadron at Ludford Magna has been via the following books:

Airfield Focus 32 Ludford Magna
The Nuremberg Raid
Carried on the Wind
Special Operations 101 Squadron
101 Nights
Bomber Squadron at War
RAF Lancaster LL779 the Silver Bracelet

On the Internet Web page information relating to the exploits of Bert Pinner, Bill Churchley, Ron Holmes, 101 Squadron, Old Airfeld Photos, Aviation Artists etc.

My father’s log book, few photos, one of Venus… and extracts from the log book of the Flight engineer James Doyle. 

As usual, I left it too late to quiz my dad before he passed away in 1989…..but do recall several anecdotes he mentioned years ago. I did make contact with Laurie McKenna in New Zealand through the group restoring a Lancaster (one side of the aircraft represents SR-V…but not LL779) Unfortunately Laurie died before we had a conversation…but he did remember dad and his nickname.

What I am trying to establish, possibly through ORB’s are details on the following incidents.

24/3/44 BERLIN Log book entry “Hit by FLAK 40 holes”

20/4/44 COLOGNE log Book entry “Hit by JU88 – hit JU88”

A Movement card quoted in the book “RAF Lancaster LL779” says the aircraft had to be returned to the factory for a new airframe because of heavy damage over Berlin. Dad had related that during an attack VENUS flipped on its back…the “special” bailed out…..but the rest of the crew remained because Laurie was able to get LL779 back on an even keel.

I’m wondering if anyone can throw further light on the above.

(Ironically Dad, retrained a former JU88 pilot for his flying licence after he migrated from Germany to Australia in the 60’s…..they figured that they had probably met somewhere over Germany during the war)

Regards John Williams


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi John. Sorry I can't help you directly but, as far as I know, the ORB's could be available from either the Imperial War museum, or the R.A.F. Museum, London. If not they will be (if still in existance) at the National Archives, Kew, London. (used to be called the Public Records Office). All of these organisations now have on-line facilities, which may be a bit limited for your requirements, but they also offer 'assisted research' facilities. I would suggest a quick look at their web-sites, and take it from there. This particular Squadron's records had ben held closed, due to the nature of their operations, but, by now, all information should be available. 
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## VENUS (Nov 30, 2008)

Liz 

Have you transcribed the 101 Squadron ORB's yet? Seeking some details.
John W


----------



## CoastWatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Liz and John W,

My Grandfather was an Aussie in 101 Sqn in 1944 as a rear-gunner and flew in "R" for Roger (not sure what the pre-fix was). He's still alive and lives in Brisbane, Australia. He's very much still with it and has great recall, I still get a kick out of his stories. I'm sure if you had some questions he'd be more than happy to answer them for you. 

His crew did 32/33 trips as a few of the boys missed a couple and they all wanted to finish together. He has a map that the crew put together with all their trips details on it. I think there still may be another one or two of his crew still alive.

In 2000 I went to Ludford Magna and had a tour of the strip (or what was left, apparently it was used in the construction of the bridge over the River Humber) with one of the locals (An ex-101 English Nav. who arrived in 1945 and at the time of my visit was on the committee of the 101 SQN association ). He also took me to the home of an ex-101 Aussie pilot who still lived in the village still.

Anyhow, must dash. If you have any questions or would like to contact my Grandfather just give me a buzz.

James


----------



## MikeR (Jul 23, 2009)

VENUS said:


> I’m writing from Australia in the hope that someone has access to 101 Squadron ORB’s that may assist in the building of a family record of my late father’s war service.
> 
> Dad, H. J. (Jack) Williams RAAF, was a Mid Upper Gunner who completed 30 missions in Laurie McKenna’s SR-V (Venus) LL779. This ABC Lancaster was later shot down in Holland killing a Canadian crew.
> 
> ...


Hello John, 

I have a photo of the crew of LL779 V-SR which includes my late Great-Uncle, F/Lt David Glendinning DFM, who was the tail gunner. 
I don't know if the picture includes your Dad, but will be glad to send you a copy if you get in touch.

Best Regards,

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## JaneC (Sep 28, 2009)

Mens Agitat Molem said:


> Since my last post, I've done quite a bit of searching and have been interested to read the posts here. My mum's uncle flew in SR-R (DV276) which was one of the 7 planes lost from 101 on the night of the Nuremberg raid. Allan Henry Ross was on his 20th operation that night and was shot down and killed with the rest of his crew (pilot was John Batten-Smith). Five of the crew were Scottish and they flew all 20 missions together. The only change being when the special ops men changed.
> 
> I have read several books over the last few months (and plan to try to get hold of some of the ones recommended here), since beginning my search for information about the squadron and the men who flew with it in WW2. Most of the survivors will now be well into their eighties and although I would like to try to track down anyone who might have known Allan or his crew, I've resigned myself to the prospect of that being very unlikely. I was interested to see that Queenie's neighbour flew from Ludford and would have been there at the same time as my mum's uncle.
> 
> ...


Hi Liz
I'm not sure where to start from - your message that I've just found dated 2008 has totally overwhelmed me. In your last message you mention your great uncle Alan Ross and that on the night of the Nuremberg raid, the Pilot was John Batten-Smith. Batt (as he was called in the family) was my uncle. I have a photo titled, "Johnny and four of his Crew: P/Officer J.B. Smith, Pilot - F/Sergt. A. Ross, Bomb-Aimer - Sergt. R.R. Roberts, Wireless-Op. - Sergt. H.F. McClenaghan, Gunner - Sergt. G.H. Williams, Navigator". I would love to send you a copy of this photo.

There is so much more to say, but right now, could you just acknowledge this posting and then we can go from there? Thanks - Jane


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2009)

You could post the photo here, too, JaneC....I'm sure there are a lot of other members (myself included!) who would love to see it, if its not too much to ask.


----------



## Aaron Marc (Nov 13, 2009)

My Grandfather - Murray Hann served at Ludford Magna he was a bomb aimer. I have a few details and photos. He was proud of his involvement at the end of the War with ops Manna and Exodus. Here's some info on flights I got from Austin Condon:

Crew:
F/O Collett – Pilot, F/O M Hann – Bomb Aimer, F/S D Horner – Navigator, F/O Thompson – Rear Gunner, F/S Smedley – Mid Upper Gunner, F/S A Condon – Wireless Operator. (All RAAF). F/S Mattin – Engineer. (RAF)
Date Plane type	Designation	Day/Night	Target Time
5/3/45	Lancaster SR-H Night Chemnitz 9-55
7/3/45	Lancaster SR-D Night Dessau 9-15
15/3/45	Lancaster SR-H Night Hanover	7-45
18/3/45	Lancaster SR-H Night Hanau	7-00
21/3/45	Lancaster SR-B Night Heide	4-40
22/3/45	Lancaster SR-F Night Bruchstrasse	5-50
23/3/45	Lancaster SR-C Day Bremen	5-15
14/4/45	Lancaster SR-Z Night Potsdam	9-45
18/4/45	Lancaster SR-D Day Heligoland	4-20
22/4/45	Lancaster SR-L Day Bremen	4-55
25/4/45	Lancaster SR-G Day Berchtesgaden	7-50
27/4/45	Lancaster SR-H Day “Exodus” Bringing our own POW’s Home. Base - Brussels - London – Base. 24 POW’s on each aircraft	6-15
29/4/45	Lancaster SR-G Day	“Mana” Food drop for Dutch civilians. The Hague	2-25
1/5/45	Lancaster SR-G Day	“Mana” Food drop Rotterdam	3-15
2/5/45	Lancaster SR-G Day	“Mana” Food drop the Hague	2-35
7/5/45	Lancaster SR-D Day	“Mana” Food drop Rotterdam	3-20
9/5/45	Lancaster SR-D Day	“Exodus” POW return. Base – Brussels – London	3-45
10/5/45	Lancaster SR-Q Day	“Exodus” crashed on takeoff from Brussels

No one was injured when they crashed and they caught another flight home. Their last flight from 101 Squadron Ludford Magna was on 19/5/45 and that was just a training flight.

If anybody has recollections or information of this period they'd like to share it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mens Agitat Molem (Jun 9, 2010)

Jane

Firstly many apologies for not being in touch sooner. I found your post about 5 minutes ago and was stunned to find someone who had such a close connection to my mum's uncle Allan. I'll send you a PM with contact details. I really had no expectation of finding anyone who might know anything about him as he died at 22 only 18 months after his brother (my grandfather) had been torpedoed off Africa by a U-boat. My mum is the last person in the family who has any memory of Allan at all and she was only about 9 or 10 when he died. I've got some photos of him while he was training in Canada - he met members of my gran's family when he was out there. 

As a result of other commitments, I've had to abandon work on transcribing the ORBs for 101 squadron - but hopefully should get back to them in the next few days. 

Liz


----------



## Mens Agitat Molem (Jun 9, 2010)

CoastWatcher said:


> Hi Liz and John W,
> 
> My Grandfather was an Aussie in 101 Sqn in 1944 as a rear-gunner and flew in "R" for Roger (not sure what the pre-fix was). He's still alive and lives in Brisbane, Australia. He's very much still with it and has great recall, I still get a kick out of his stories. I'm sure if you had some questions he'd be more than happy to answer them for you.
> 
> ...



James

I'd be very interested in information that your grandfather might have about life at Ludford Magna back in 1943/45. My gt uncle was the bomb aimer on DV276 (SR-R) and his crew were posted there in September of 1943 following training. I was interested to hear that your grandfather lived in Brisbane - I've only just recently tracked down Allan's (and my own) distant "Ross" relatives who also live there. 

I understand from someone on another site that there is a memorial weekend at the beginning of September every year, so I hope to get there soon. I've got the ORBs for 101, courtesy of Leslie Z, and began to transcribe them about 18 months ago, however life intervened and I've only just got back to the point where I can get back to transcription. 

Cheers!

Liz


----------



## Mens Agitat Molem (Jun 9, 2010)

VENUS said:


> Liz
> 
> Have you transcribed the 101 Squadron ORB's yet? Seeking some details.
> John W



John

The short answer is no - not yet. It's going to take a while and I've only just got back to it following an enforced break ... From the information I got from Robin who did the ORBs for 56 squadron, it could take me a long time - he reckoned it took him 3-4 years!

I plan to continue on from where I started, which was September 1939 - my own interest is really Sept 43 to March 44, but if I do them first, I know I won't do the rest! If you haven't already got the information you were looking for, tell me what you need and I will get back to you.

Liz


----------



## rwenman (Nov 15, 2015)

photo of 101 squadron crew DV276
Pilot: P/O. John Batten-Smith D.F.C. 171042 R.A.F.V.R. Age 22. Killed
Co/pilot: P/O. Howard Ernest Beer 172469 R.A.F.V.R. Age 21. Killed
Fl/Eng: Sgt. Robert Armstrong 1567337 R.A.F.V.R. Age 20. Killed
Nav: P/O. Graham Harries Williams 173444 R.A.F.V.R. Killed
W/OP/Air/Gnr: Sgt. Robert Russell Roberts 1341705 R.A.F.V.R. Age 23. Killed
Air/Bmr: Fl/Sgt. Allan Henry Ross 1344679 R.A.F.V.R. Age 22. Killed
Air/Gnr: Sgt. Hugh Fleming McClenaghan 1822320 R.A.F.V.R. Age 19. Killed
Air/Gnr: Fl/Sgt. Arthur Haynes 1454945 R.A.F.V.R. Age 21. Killed (1)


----------



## rwenman (Nov 16, 2015)

rwenman said:


> View attachment 305783
> 
> photo of 101 squadron crew DV276
> Pilot: P/O. John Batten-Smith D.F.C. 171042 R.A.F.V.R. Age 22. Killed
> ...




Please let me know if you can identify the men in this photo from the crew listing. Robert Russell Roberts is 3rd from right.


----------



## rwenman (Nov 21, 2015)

rwenman said:


> Please let me know if you can identify the men in this photo from the crew listing. Robert Russell Roberts is 3rd from right.


 Robert was married to.my mother. I would appreciate any help finding information about the crew, their operations, and service records. Especially interested in connecting with any men who served with the 101st during this time. Thanks Rob Wenman


----------



## rwenman (Feb 6, 2016)

Q Queenie said:


> Just found the site - our next door neighbour, a bomber pilot on Lancasters, was based at Ludford Magna and was on the Nuremburg raid in March 44. His squdron lost 54 men that night. His abiding memory of the airfield is the mud and the cold - apparently it was nicknamed Mudford Magna. Picture Post, the news magazine, did a whole feature article on the place - he remembers the photographers coming down. It would be interesting to find a copy...


Hello, my mothers first husband (Robert Russell Roberts) was crew member on DV-276, shot down and killed with the rest of the crew during the Nuremberg Raid on 1944. I am attempting to help memorialize these brave men, with documenting their lives and time a Ludford Magna through what photos documents and stories I can find.

I saw your posting about your neighbor... Is it possible he may have known these men? I wonder if he has any photos or documents he would be willing to share?

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks

Rob Wenman


----------



## kim jenkins (Feb 1, 2017)

Aaron Marc said:


> My Grandfather - Murray Hann served at Ludford Magna he was a bomb aimer. I have a few details and photos. He was proud of his involvement at the end of the War with ops Manna and Exodus. Here's some info on flights I got from Austin Condon:
> 
> Crew:
> F/O Collett – Pilot, F/O M Hann – Bomb Aimer, F/S D Horner – Navigator, F/O Thompson – Rear Gunner, F/S Smedley – Mid Upper Gunner, F/S A Condon – Wireless Operator. (All RAAF). F/S Mattin – Engineer. (RAF)
> ...


Hi Aaron,
I am the daughter in law of Andrew Thompson, the rear gunner who flew with you grandfather. His family would like yo make contact with you by email. We have a log book. We would like to share info,
Kim


----------

